# Horseflys



## Wolfmoon (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/news/city/denton/stories/022309dnmetreyestrial.448f110b.html?npc

*"Friend tells of aiding suspect in UNT student's slaying"*

Melanie Goodwin,19, was raped and strangled after she gave *Ernesto Reyes* a ride from a Denton convenience store. Her body was then set on fire near a Carrollton office building. Authorities said she did not know Reyes, whose* DNA was found on her body.* Young, 20, said Reyes showed up at his Carrollton apartment in the middle of the night and showed him Goodwin's body in the back seat of her car. Young testified that Reyes told him that he killed Goodwin and asked whether he wanted her camera. Later Reyes came back and no longer had Goodwin's car, and his arm hair and eyebrows seemed to be burned off, Young testified.


----- 
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2192457/posts

(Illegal alien suspect)

Goodwin had been working until nearly 1 a.m. handing out free Red Bull at a late-night game release at Dallas GameStops. *Surveillance video, prosecutors say, show them leaving the store together. Hours later, video from a Carrollton office building also shows Reyes burning Goodwin's body. *Goodwin had just been accepted into the broadcast program at UNT when she was killed. *Reyes, who legally immigrated from Mexico,* faces an automatic life sentence if the jury convicts him.

----

http://www.wfaa.com/mobile/stories/wfaa090223_wz_reyestrial.44932446.html

Prosecutor: UNT Student set ablaze after rape 

DALLAS  A University of North Texas sophomore was raped before she was strangled and set on fire. Prosecutor Andrea Handley told jurors that after *Ernesto Reyes* raped Melanie Goodwin, a 19-year-old Arlington native, *he put his knee on her chest and strangled her before burning her body.* Reyes faces a capital murder charge. "Melanie Goodwin never had an enemy in her life until she came into contact with the defendant in this case," Handley said.


----------



## jillian (Feb 25, 2009)

And?

Ted Bundy was a nice white anglo saxon protestant..... as are most serial killers.

sad story, but not because of the perp's nationality... no matter how big and colorful you make the letters.

jeeze, you guys are sickening.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Feb 25, 2009)

jillian said:


> And?
> 
> Ted Bundy was a nice white anglo saxon protestant..... as are most serial killers.
> 
> ...


 
You're welcome to post something positive about illegal aliens. Perhaps you can post something positive about Mr. *Ernesto Reyes*? Or the millions of illegal aliens, killing, raping, robbing and injuring American citizens while being illegally in the country. Feel free to make the print as big as you want.


----------



## del (Feb 25, 2009)

Wolfmoon said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > And?
> ...



except he's legal. 
why don't you just come out and say you hate mexicans? 

that way you'll be an honest bigot, at least.


----------



## jillian (Feb 25, 2009)

del said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



exactly! but from what i've seen, his bigotry isn't limited to mexicans.

did he think we'd miss the whole "legal" part? he's the one who made it big and bold, after all.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Feb 25, 2009)

Immigration/Illegal Immigration:

*Reyes, who legally immigrated from Mexico*


----------



## Wolfmoon (Feb 25, 2009)

del said:


> except he's legal. why don't you just come out and say you hate mexicans? that way you'll be an honest bigot, at least.


 
Sorry del is a moderator/admin and you are not allowed to ignore him or her.

*It's a big man that would jump on top and penatrate a 4 year old.  *

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/headline/metro/6276823.html

"Bail set at $250K in abduction of Houston toddler"

Feb. 23, 2009

*Jorge Hernandes, 23,* is accused of briefly abducting a 4-year-old girl last week also sexually assaulted the child. He is charged with aggravated kidnapping. Hernandez has told investigators that he is from Mexico and is in this country illegally. The girl was abducted at a apartment complex. As the girl got out of her fathers vehicle, police said, a man grabbed her and ran away. Her father tried to chase the man but was unable to catch him, officers said. The girl was found about 30 minutes later in the apartment complexs laundry room as deputies took Hernandez into custody. Her pants were unbuttoned and her panties were found nearby, police said.


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 25, 2009)

Our jails and prisons are disproportionately filled with illegals. The crime ratio is disproportionate to illegals.

THEY'RE FUCKING ILLEGALS. They broke the law to come here, what the hell makes liberal idiots think we should expect great things from them, and ignore the fact that they are brutally raping, killing, drug running and stealing out of all proportion to their numbers?


----------



## Wolfmoon (Feb 25, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Our jails and prisons are disproportionately filled with illegals. The crime ratio is disproportionate to illegals.
> 
> THEY'RE FUCKING ILLEGALS. They broke the law to come here, what the hell makes liberal idiots think we should expect great things from them, and ignore the fact that they are brutally raping, killing, drug running and stealing out of all proportion to their numbers?


 
You got that right!  There is no excuse sticking up for illegal aliens when they create so much havoc and comitt so much crime and they murder Americans everyday.  What I want to know is why aren't we calling them *terrorist!*


----------



## Wolfmoon (Feb 25, 2009)

Atlantic City, New Jersey
Caesars Casino

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/local/Police-Nab-Man-Who-Attacked-Elderly-Couple-in-AC.html

*"Police Nab Attacker Who Robbed Elderly Couple in Atlantic City"*


Feb 17, 2009


*Tony Singh, 34, *violently attacked a *79-year-old man* and his *80-year-old wife* at Caesars then robbed them of $2,200 in casino winnings.  Singh followed the couple into an elevator.  When they got out on the 33rd floor, Singh grabbed the woman&#8217;s pocketbook, punched her in the face and knocked her to the ground.  Hhe grabs the elderly male, the husband, and throws him against the side of the elevator and out onto the floor. The [wife] then tries to get up and come to her husband&#8217;s aid and then he viciously kicks the female into the groin area, knocking her to the ground.&#8221;  

The suspect got back into the elevator and escaped. 12 hours later, Singh was spotted on the casino floor.   The Resorts security detained Singh -- an illegal immigrant with an expired work visa.  Police charged Singh with armed robbery and two counts of aggravated assault. He also was charged with weapons offenses his bail set at $150,000 cash.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Feb 25, 2009)

*Alicia Leonor Banuelos*


FOXNews.com - WANTED: Alicia Leonor Banuelos in Murder, Kidnapping Case - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News

WANTED by FBI: *Alicia Leonor Banuelos* in Murder, Kidnapping Case

Two days before she was to stand trial on charges she murdered of her newborn daughter, *Alicia Leonor Banuelos, 40,*  took a bad situation and made it much worse.  The resident *alien from Mexico* had lost custody of her eldest daughter, "Lyric Garcia,", when police charged her with the first-degree murder of her other daughter &#8212; an infant they said *Banuelos left the infant to drown in a toilet after giving birth.  *Banuelos snatched 4-year-old Lyric and never looked back she is on the run, evading murder and kidnapping charges in Illinois. 

Banuelos gave birth on the toilet in her home in Palantine, Il. and left her newborn daughter in the bowl for an indeterminate amount of time. An autopsy concluded the infant died by drowning.  "She delivered the baby and killed it," FBI said.  Chicago officials charged her with *first-degree murder*. Lyric, her toddler, was placed in her sister's custody while Banuelos awaited trial.  Banuelos took the toddler and never returned.  In the days after she fled, Banuelos contacted a boyfriend, according to a federal criminal complaint. That man told police that he believed she was either in El Paso, Texas, with another sister &#8212; or in Mexico.  A second call to the boyfriend was traced to a hotel in Zacatecas, Mexico, where Banuelos is believed to have friends.  "The family has been uncooperative." She is a *Mexican national* who has been known to use the aliases. Investigators say her status on the FBI's most wanted list is because of the cruelty of her crime, officials said they do not know if Lyric is still alive.  FBI in Chicago at 312-421-6700.


Click here for more coverage and to see Banuelos' FBI poster profile.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 25, 2009)

Wolfmoon said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > And?
> ...


*
Wolfmoon = Bigoted ASSHOLE*


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 25, 2009)

The age of consent in Mexico is 12. That's probably why we see so many illegals raping little kids. For them it's probably not that big an age  difference. Interestingly though, the age of consent for homosexuals is 18.

Would you lefties be so eager to defend Reyes and Hernandez if they were Catholic Priests?


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 25, 2009)

i find it curious that people would defend the actions of a felon.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 25, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> The age of consent in Mexico is 12. That's probably why we see so many illegals raping little kids. For them it's probably not that big an age  difference. Interestingly though, the age of consent for homosexuals is 18.




are you sure about that?......where is Agna when you need him?.......


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 25, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > The age of consent in Mexico is 12. That's probably why we see so many illegals raping little kids. For them it's probably not that big an age  difference. Interestingly though, the age of consent for homosexuals is 18.
> ...



A table of worldwide ages of consent, including US states


----------



## Agnapostate (Feb 25, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> The age of consent in Mexico is 12. That's probably why we see so many illegals raping little kids. For them it's probably not that big an age  difference.



That might be valid comment if you saw illegal immigrants from Mexico committing a high level of statutory rape. I was under the impression that violent and coercive rape was being referenced, though it's sometimes difficult to tell from news reports.

EDIT: Also, if I recall correctly, 12 is only the _minimum_ age of consent in Mexico, which means that it's likely only applicable for persons a few years older, effectively causing it to function as a close-in-age exemption. For the majority of intents and purposes, I believe the age of consent is 16 in Mexico, though I'm unsure.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Feb 26, 2009)

Her first sexual experience was with a 35-year-old illegal alien man on top of her. 
*-----*

*



*
Manual Martinez Contreras, 35


*http://www.ocregister.com/articles/amormino-girl-orange-2162154-sheriff-officials*

*"Man held on suspicion of sexually assaulting girl, 5"*

ORANGE, CA.  *Manual Martinez Contreras, 35,* of Orange is charged with lewd and lascivious acts with a child, kidnapping to commit a sexual offense and oral copulation with a child 5 years old girl. Contreras is believed to be an *illegal immigrant,* so Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE), is involved. Witnesses said the 5-year-old had been playing outside an apartment complex with her brother, 7. Contreras approached the girl, picked her up and took her to a dark alley behind the complex, where he removed the girl's clothes, and kissed and touched her sexually. Two days later, they were led to Contreras at a nearby residence by neighbors. Police said. "If he was capable of grabbing a young girl, we felt he was capable of anything."


----------



## Wolfmoon (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.oregonlive.com/news/index.ssf/2008/09/illegal_immigrant_admits_killi.html

Illegal immigrant admits killing girl, 15, in Milwaukie

OREGON CITY, -- An *illegal immigrant* pleaded guilty today to murdering 15-year-old Dani Countryman . *Alejandro Emeterio Rivera Gamboa* admitted in Court that he stepped on Countryman's throat to help subdue her while his cousin, also a Mexican national allegedly raped the girl, Countryman died. She was vacationing in Oregon.  

Rivera Gamboa pleaded guilty to aggravated murder and abuse of a corpse and will be sentenced to life in prison, eligible for parole in 35 years.  His cousin, *Javier "Gabe" Arellano Gamboa*, is from the Guadalajara area.  Rivera Gamboa had been in police custody nine months before the murder and admitted he was* in the United States illegally*. But he was not deported.  Rivera Gamboa pleaded guilty to two counts of drunken driving, and was released.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Feb 26, 2009)

This must be those, *"Good Family Values", *they keep talking about, that the illegal aliens possess. 

The perp rode a train to Oregon, visited a strip bar and then sodomized and raped two nuns who were praying on a Sunday. He head-butted one of the nuns. As he was raping them, he controlled them with their "rosary beads" around their necks. He strangled *Sister Helena Maria* with her own rosary beads, killing her. 

Identity theft is a family tradition, The killer, AKA: Martin Martinez, Victor Batres-Martinez, Maximiliano Silerio Esparza, Mateo Jimenez, Manuel Martinez Martinez, Victor Martinez Guerrero and Jose Garcia Perez.

----






*Maximiliano Silerio Esparza*

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/local/85925_esparza06ww.shtml

*"Immigration had ordered suspect in nun's slaying deported"* 

PORTLAND, OR. --*Maximiliano Silerio Esparza* sits in jail in Klamath Falls, Ore., accused of killing a Bellevue nun. He is in the United States illegally. Esparza was indicted on 11 counts, including aggravated murder, rape and *sodomy*. Esparza rode a train from Portland to Klamath Falls before visiting a strip bar. Then he attacked two nuns early Sunday morning while they were praying on a *downtown* bike path. He head-butted one of the nuns and raped them both while controlling them with the rosary beads around their necks. *Sister Helena Maria 53, -- died in the attack, strangled by her own beads.* She was with the Immaculate Heart of Mary, working as a missionary.

Esparza has used as many as nine aliases, he was released from a California prison under the alias Martin Martinez after serving three years for robbery and kidnapping. He was ordered deported in Florence, Ariz., under the alias Victor Batres-Martinez. When he was picked up by Portland police, he went by Maximiliano Silerio Esparza, he also, used other aliases, including Mateo Jimenez, Manuel Martinez Martinez, Victor Martinez Guerrero and Jose Garcia Perez.


----------



## Agnapostate (Feb 26, 2009)

You are possibly the most obnoxious spammer I've ever encountered, apart from the ***** of this board.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Feb 28, 2009)

Under Operation Predator, ICE targets child pornographers, child sex tourists and facilitators, human smugglers and traffickers of minors, criminal aliens convicted of offenses against minors, and those deported for child exploitation offenses who have returned illegally.

Arrests under ICE&#8217;s *Operation Predator* June 2007, more than 8,600 of the arrested as part of the operation were non-citizen sex offenders whose crimes make them removable from the United States. As of June, more than 5,500 have been removed.


P. 19.
ICE Fiscal Year 2007 Annual Report
*Read the Latest ICE Annual Report*
http://www.ice.gov/pi/reports/index.htm


----------



## Wolfmoon (Mar 1, 2009)

del said:


> except he's legal.
> why don't you just come out and say you hate mexicans? that way you'll be an honest bigot, at least.


 
With the large percentage of Mexicans sneaking over the border, they'll be the majority of illegal aliens deported. The Mexican illegal aliens are comitting the most crimes in America out of all the illegal aliens nationalities. If you don't want people talking about illegal aliens from Mexico then help Americans close the borders and deport all illegal aliens. If you wish I not talk about them, keep wishing. 

----

In 2007 Department of Homeland Security apprehended *961,000* illegal aliens, *89% of them were Mexican* citizens. 

Source:

p. 1 
Immigration Enforcement Actions: 2007. 
*Immigration Enforcement Actions: 2007* 

----

Department of Homeland Security:
DHS 2007 Immigration Enforcement Actions | Homeland Security Digital Library Weblog


----------



## del (Mar 1, 2009)

Wolfmoon said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > except he's legal.
> ...





> Goodwin had been working until nearly 1 a.m. handing out free Red Bull at a late-night game release at Dallas GameStops. Surveillance video, prosecutors say, show them leaving the store together. Hours later, video from a Carrollton office building also shows Reyes burning Goodwin's body. Goodwin had just been accepted into the broadcast program at UNT when she was killed. *Reyes, who legally immigrated from Mexico,* faces an automatic life sentence if the jury convicts him.




what part of "except he's legal" are you having trouble getting your stubby little arms around, dipshit? the perp in the story that YOU posted and i responded to was legally in the country.  why don't you smarten the fuck up and check the stories before you post them, you mouthbreathing knuckledragger? that'd be a start.


----------



## Dis (Mar 1, 2009)

del said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Psst.  He won't actually acknowledge anything you say.. He'll just come back with another story, or say you love illegal aliens...

Stop turning purple, and save your fingertips.


----------



## del (Mar 1, 2009)

Dis said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfmoon said:
> ...



did my kid leave that damn web cam on again!?
i've warned him about that, too.


----------



## Dis (Mar 1, 2009)

del said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Peek-a-boo...I-see-you... 

Come to think of it, you might want to rethink those pants..


----------



## del (Mar 1, 2009)

Dis said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



but they've got those cute little whales on them.


----------



## Dis (Mar 1, 2009)

del said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



If the whales are yours, who do the cute little rainbows under the desk belong to?


----------



## del (Mar 1, 2009)

Dis said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



it's laundry day. you don't like the rainbows either?


----------



## SW2SILVERQUASI (Mar 1, 2009)

All of this drama proves what? America has crime, so we really need to import more? Mexico is collapsing, it's a  corrupt hell hole. Some of you  people think allowing illegal aliens is spiffy and moral. You folks can't really say why, but that seems to be the whole focus of this issue. Disregard their race/culture and all that. Why can't they come here legally? Is there something some of us  are missing? Here is another question: If people can ignore international immigration law, then what laws DO they have to follow at all?


----------



## Wolfmoon (Mar 1, 2009)

It must be embarrassing to be on the wrong side of justice. I can see people on here doing their best to protect and defend illegal aliens, it's so pathetic!

Please Circulate







Frank Brooks, 5, They used to call him, "Frankie Blue Eyes."

http://www.myeyewitnessnews.com/news/local/story/Boy-Killed-in-Hit-Run-Driver-Held-Without-Bond/mPIKNg1iE0S-JwsMFSWljg.cspx

*Boy Killed in Hit & Run; Driver Held Without Bond*


MEMPHIS, TN - *Jaime Perez, 35,* was drunk when he hit 5 year-old Frank Brooks with his SUV and drove away. Perez is charged with DUI, leaving the scene of an accident and driving without a license, Perez is an *illegal immigrant**.* The boy's parents say, it happened just a few feet away from the family's home. He was killed right in front of his brother and sister. Family members say Frank walked to the side of the road to pick up his sister's shoe, and that is when he was hit. "He had blood coming out of his ears, his eyes were still open," said his mother. "He didn't have time to blink or hurt. It was over that fast." Eyewitnesses say after Frank was hit, the driver went racing down the street in his Ford Excursion. He lost control of the SUV and veered off the road. The mother said her son was not breathing and died in her arms on the side of the road. Federal immigration officials are trying to decide if Perez will be deported. Officials say Perez had a Tennessee identification card, but say he had Mexican documents with him as well, plus some questionable social security *cards*.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Mar 2, 2009)

*Paraphrased:*

Please Circulate

"*Honduran* Man Wanted For Rape & Murder of Tomas Cabrera"

http://www.ncwanted.com/mostwanted/story/1268552/

SARITA, Texas&#8212;*Yong Orellana Bonilla*, a Honduran,34, a roofer, was spotted along railroad tracks near Sarita and was unable to show proof he was legally allowed in the country, he will face charges for murder, kidnapping, sexual assault and 1st degree burglary.  Bonilla and *Salramon Gonzalez* were accused of tying up, torturing and sexually assaulting Tomas Cabrera and another person in Dunn, N.C.  Cabrera died from his injuries, the second person escaped.  Both Bonilla and Gonzalez fled.  Bonilla had been on the run for over 10 years before his arrest and has used many Alias: Johnny Bonilla, Johnny Orellana, Yong Orellana, Yony Bonilla, Yony Orellana


----------



## Wolfmoon (Mar 2, 2009)

It is possible that Hizbollah, terrorist group can put a 'Sleeper Cell' in our government.

----

Please Circulate






Nada Nadim Prouty


http://www.cfif.org/htdocs/legislative_issues/federal_issues/hot_issues_in_congress/immigration/FBI-and-CIA-Hiring-Illegal-Aliens.htm

*Help Wanted: FBI and CIA Hiring Illegal Aliens*

Nada Nadim Prouty, 37, Lebanese national, employed as an FBI agent and later as a CIA operative involved in espionage. She entered the U. S. from Lebanon on a 1-year, non-immigrant student visa, her visa expired, she later offered money to an unemployed U.S. citizen to marry her. Prouty married but never lived with her fraudulent 'husband. "Prouty later submitted fraudulent documents to verify the fraudulent marriage to officials, she was granted U.S. citizenship under the name 'Nada Nadim Deladurantaye.' The following year, she divorce. Through a series of false representations then known as 'Nada Nadim Alley,' she obtained employment as a special agent of the FBI, she was granted a security clearance. 

As a FBI special agent, she used the FBI's computerized Automated Case System (ACS), without authorization, she accessed the FBI's ACS and obtained information from a national security investigation into Hizballah that was being conducted by the FBI's Detroit Field Office. Prouty's sister, attended a fundraising event in Lebanon where one of the keynote speakers was Sheikh Muhammad Hussein Fadlallah, Global Terrorist, designated by the U.S. government based upon his status as a leading ideological figure with Hizballah. Through a series of false representations Prouty, then known as 'Nada Nadim Prouty,' left the FBI and obtained employment with the CIA. Ms.Prouty/Deladurantaye/Alley/Prouty pleaded guilty to illegally accessing classified information about Hizballah and fraudulently obtaining citizenship.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Mar 2, 2009)

*Cross Dressing Rapist Behind Bars in Florida.*

*----*

Please Circulate

*http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/local/breakingnews/sfl-022609-closetrapist,0,7373755.story*

"Alleged bra and panty-wearing rapist behind bars"
Man wearing bra and panties hid in closet before attacking woman, arrest report says

February 25, 2009 







Agapito Jimenez Baltazar 


Agapito Jimenez Baltazar, 23, broke into a woman's house, slipped on her bra and panties, hid in her closet then burst out and raped her, is behind bars. Authorities said Baltazar is in the country illegally and charged with sexual assault and burglary. He was denied him bond because of his immigration status. Baltazar, entered the woman's apartment and was hiding in her closet when she arrived home. The women entered her home, she heard a noise in her closet and opened the door. There stood the suspect clad in her bra and panties. When she asked the man who he was, he grabbed her from behind, threw her on the bed, took off his Bra and panties and raped her.

The woman managed to grab her phone, pressed the redial button and called her friend, who had just dropped her off. The suspect grabbed the phone and threw it. The phone remained on and the friend heard the commotion and called 911. deputies also heard noise inside the home, the suspect then jumped from the third floor window and ran.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice Landing Mack!

*An illegal alien plunged off a 40-foot cliff,* then to save him the American taxpayers will have to pay all these different agencies that rescued him. "*Pay your taxes, 12 million illegal aliens are counting on you!"*

1. Trauma and Rescue (BORSTAR) unit, a highly trained specialized medical unit within the Border Patrol
2. Customs and Border Protection Air and Marine unit.
3. The subject was transported by boat 
4. local emergency personnel were standing by with an ambulance & he was taken to Val Verde Regional Medical Center in Del Rio.
5. Later he was airlifted to Wilford Hall Medical Center in San Antonio.


----

Border Patrol Agents Rescue Mexican National - CBP.gov









Border Patrol Agents Rescue Mexican National
_Thu, 05 Mar 2009 16:17:58 -0600_

Del Rio, Texas - U.S. Border Patrol agents rescued a Mexican national after he plunged off a 40-foot cliff sustaining multiple injuries. Agents discovered a 28-year-old Mexican national seriously injured his leg and hip in a remote area 20 miles west of Comstock. It is believed he fell as he attempted to climb along the Rio Grande River. 

The Border Patrol Search, Trauma and Rescue (BORSTAR) unit, a highly trained specialized medical unit within the Border Patrol, was called for assistance along with elements from the Customs and Border Protection Air and Marine unit. Agents from the Comstock Station, BORSTAR, and CBP Air and Marine combined efforts to get the man to safety from the remote scene. The subject was transported by boat to a landing on the Pecos River, where local emergency personnel were standing by with an ambulance. The individual initially was taken to Val Verde Regional Medical Center in Del Rio and was later airlifted to Wilford Hall Medical Center in San Antonio.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.dailyitem.com/0100_news/local_story_072000048.html

MILTON -- An illegal immigrant accused of attempting to decapitate another man with an 18-inch machete was captured by U.S. marshals Wednesday in Silver Spring, Md.

----

http://loudounextra.washingtonpost.com/news/2009/mar/14/convicted-rapist-charged-another-sexual-assault/

A man sentenced to life in prison last week for raping a 75-year-old woman in August in her Sterling Park home has been charged with a similar sexual assault that occurred several months earlier


----------



## Wolfmoon (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/local/Illegal-Immigrants-Responsible-Police.html

*"Illegal Immigrants Responsible: Police"*

Apr 9, 2009





Jose Luis Galindo-Sanchez and Lucio Garcia-Sanchez (left to right).


Two brothers, who police say, are responsible for the death of a South Jersey Middle School teacher, appeared in court today.Charges have been filed against 26 years old Jose Luis Galindo-Sanchez and 19 year old Lucio Garcia-Sanchez as a result of the accident.  Amy Vorhees, 27 was killed in a car accident while she was driving to work.  A pickup truck, driven by Jose Sanchez, slammed into the driver side of Vorhees&#8217; car.  An investigation revealed that immediately after the crash, the suspect advised his brother to leave the scene in an effort to thwart law enforcement from collecting information regarding the incident.  

Jose Sanchez has been charged with hindering apprehension, obstruction of justice and witness tampering. His brother Lucio Sanchez has been charged as a material witness.  *The brothers are originally from Mexico and are in the country illegally.*   Amy Vorhees was a 7th grade language arts teacher at Demasi Middle School in Marlton. She also coached softball at Demasi.  Vorhees&#8217; neighbor said she was recently married.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Apr 14, 2009)

http://www.chicoer.com/ci_12060947?source=rss

*"Suspect arrested for allegedly sexually assaulting dog in Hamilton City, CA."*

By GREG WELTER 
04/03/2009 

Alejandro Leyva-Tixta, 43 was arrested on suspicion of sexually assaulting and animal cruelty to a female German shepherd, burglary, intoxicated driving and being drunk in public. The alleged act was *witnessed* by two Glenn County employees. 

The dog, was returned to its owner. *Tixta took the dog from a garage,* he also allegedly took alcohol. At the time of his arrest, Tixta reportedly had a blood alcohol level almost three times the legal limit for intoxicated driving he is being held *on a no-bail immigration hold. *


----------



## José (Apr 14, 2009)

Deleted to become a thread.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Apr 22, 2009)

A COUPLE HIRES CONTRACTOR TO PAINT THEIR PORCH AND THE CONTRACTOR SENT AN ILLEGAL ALIEN WHO MURDERED THE WIFE AND CUT HER UP WITH A BOX CUTTER AND RAPED & SODIMIZED HER. THEN CALLED THE VICTIMS RELATIVES & FRIENDS TO TAUNT THEM.


http://www.voiac.org/victims.php?id=40






illegal Guatemalan

Douglas Herrera Castellanos, 30, a day laborer, is accused of killing a woman when he was supposed to be working on her house.
Mary Nagle was alone in her New City, N.Y., home. Her husband had gone to work. 
But just hours after Daniel Nagle got to the office, he received a phone call from his mother-in-law telling him that his wife had been killed, allegedly by the handyman they had hired to work on their deck. 
The couple had contracted with a company called Color-On. The company had sent Douglas Herrera Castellanos, 30, to do the job. 
Nagle took the stand this week, breaking down in tears as he testified. Jurors were in tears, too.
"I want to be there for Mary, just for her dignity," Nagle said.
Handyman Accused in New York Slaying
Prosecutors say Castellanos, an undocumented worker, raped Mary Nagle before killing her and left the home in Daniel Nagle's clothes.​ 
-----​ 

http://www.thenewamerican.com/usnews/crime/1024





Mary & Daniel Nagle

Housewife and mother Mary Nagle fell victim to an illegal Guatemalan. Prosecutors said the scene resembled &#8220;something from a horror movie,&#8221; &#8220;he beat her to a pulp with a lamp, and slashed her with a razor, nearly amputating one of her fingers in the attack. Investigators found a piece of her ear lobe and clumps of hair on the floor. After he finished raping, sodomizing, and mutilating Mrs. Nagle, he used her cellphone to call her sisters and friends and describe his unspeakable deed in pornographic detail.&#8221;


----------



## José (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/images/Holocaust/eternal3.jpg

*Caption: "Grenadier Street. In this Jewish district of Berlin, a German feels as if he is in enemy territory. He is watched, surrounded, followed. A half dozen Hebrew newspapers are printed. Here the police uncover breeding grounds of criminal and political vermin."*


----------



## Wolfmoon (Apr 23, 2009)

*Santiago Moreno, 34, murderer*


http://www.ksl.com/?nid=157&sid=6237400

*"Man arrested in Mexico in Cincinnati-area slayings" 
*
CINCINNATI, OHIO - Authorities in Mexico have arrested Santiago Moreno, 34  in the slayings of four Mexican construction workers who had been beaten and methodically stabbed in the heart in a Ohio apartment they shared.  Ohio officials said, "He was a suspect right out of the gate."  The decomposing bodies of four *illegal immigrants,* Moreno's roommates, were found in their apartment in suburban Sharonville, Ohio. The Coroner identified the victims as brothers Manuel Davila Duenas, 31, and Jose de Jesus Davila Duenas, 21; Lino Guardado Davila, 45; and Manuel Lopez Guardado, 21, also identified by Mexican authorities as Conrado Lopez Guardado.  

Authorities believe he killed his roommates to steal their money.  Moreno and the four men who were killed had been bricklayers and stonemasons for the same company  The men, including Moreno, lived in a sparsely furnished apartment, sleeping on mattresses on the floor while sending thousands of dollars to relatives in Mexico.  The workers had just taken out large amounts of cash to bring back to Mexico when they were killed.  Moreno was likely to be convicted and to be sentenced to at least 60 years in prison.


----------



## Wolfmoon (May 15, 2009)

CNN reported today, all 4 had also been stabbed.

http://www3.signonsandiego.com/stories/2009/may/13/bn13tjdead-update/

*"Four who went to party in Tijuana found dead"*

 
May 14, 2009

TIJUANA &#8211;  The victims, Brianna Hernandez Aguilera, 19; Carmen Jimenez Ramos Chavez, 20; Oscar Jorge Garcia Cota, 23; and Luis Antonio Games, 21.  Three had been strangled, and one had suffered head wounds.  The women were from Chula Vista, Ca.  U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement, said agents had confirmed that  two victims were U.S. citizens.  The four crossed the border frequently, and had gone to Tijuana to party.  Their bodies were found at 12:55 a.m. Saturday. They were covered with blankets inside a 1995 burgundy van with California license plates 

Agents are investigating whether the killings could be connected to the relationship of one of the victims with someone serving prison time in the United States on drug charges.  Hernandez told her parents she was going to spend the night at Ramos' house. The women then told Ramos' parents they were going out, about 9:30 p.m. The parents told police they thought the women were headed for Tijuana. About 11 the next night the two mothers got together, worried that their daughters had not answered their cell phones, Lieutenant Arsenault said.  &#8220;I'm sure they didn't have a chance.&#8221;


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jul 22, 2009)

Abandon baby found with its umbilical cord still attached

Abandon  baby found with its umbilical cord still attached, tied off with dental floss.  Mom used crack during her pregnancy & feared deportation, she supported herself & 6 kids by selling herself.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/ny_crime/2009/06/26/2009-06-26_box_baby_mom_a_crackhead_hooker_with_6_kids.html



Box baby mom a crackhead hooker with 6 kids 

June 26th 2009

Long Island, NY --  Xiomara Gamez, 24, an illegal immigrant from El Salvador.  Dumped her baby in a shoebox and is a crack-addicted hooker with six other kids, she supported herself by selling herself.  She abandoned the child because she feared deportation.  She's held in lieu of $250,000 cash bail on child abandonment and endangerment charges. She also was wanted on an unrelated theft warrant.

Abandon baby "Pearl" was found with its umbilical cord still attached, tied off with dental floss.   She gave birth to the girl in the basement of an abandoned building.  The baby's father, who is also an illegal alien has fled.  Gamez has six kids, ages 9 months to 8 years.  She told cops she used crack during her last pregnancy.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Nov 3, 2011)

The first story happened in Carrollton, Texas.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Dec 10, 2011)

SW2SILVERQUASI said:


> All of this drama proves what? America has crime, so we really need to import more? Mexico is collapsing, it's a corrupt hell hole. Some of you people think allowing illegal aliens is spiffy and moral. You folks can't really say why, but that seems to be the whole focus of this issue. Disregard their race/culture and all that. Why can't they come here legally? Is there something some of us are missing? Here is another question: If people can ignore international immigration law, then what laws DO they have to follow at all?


 
The pro-illegal alien supporters want us to have compassion for their illegal alien killing machines and even REWARD them for their bad behavior. *All* illegal aliens are criminals no matter what they say.

The Americans are expected to obey all the laws of the land. So, why don't the politicians and the lawmakers expect the same of all the illegal aliens. Why don't the politicians enforce the laws already on the books that would be the simple solution to the immgration invasion problem.  If the illegal aliens get to break the laws then so should the Americans! 

The pro-illegal alien supporters can only bash the Americans for pointing out the crimes committed by the illegal aliens. They have no defense and can't say anything positive about illegal aliens because there is nothing positive about illegal aliens to say. That should be the liberals first clue that they are barking up the wrong tree!


----------



## Angelhair (Dec 10, 2011)

_What's to like about white anglo saxon serial killers??? What's to like about illegal serial killers??? What's to like about any killer????  But - those here illegally who kill should NOT have been here in the first place if this foolish government segured the border/s!!!  Somehow it makes it much worse to have someone kill someone when they should not have been allowed to enter this country without first being investigated to make sure they are NOT serial killers; pedophiles; rapists, etc.  Geez people get a clue.  It seems that you are saying it's okay for these illegal killers to be in this country since we have killers born and bred here who are white - makes no sense at all._


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 11, 2012)

jillian said:


> And?
> 
> Ted Bundy was a nice white anglo saxon protestant..... as are most serial killers.
> 
> ...


 
Ted Bundy was an American and doesn't belong in the IMMIGRATION FORUM. Stop sticking for and making excuses for your beloved illegal aliens Jillian! 

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Apr 18, 2013)

AllieBaba said:


> Our jails and prisons are disproportionately filled with illegals. The crime ratio is disproportionate to illegals.
> 
> THEY'RE FUCKING ILLEGALS. They broke the law to come here, what the hell makes liberal idiots think we should expect great things from them, and ignore the fact that they are brutally raping, killing, drug running and stealing out of all proportion to their numbers?


 
In 2011 Latinos comprised 50.3 percent of all people sentenced in Federal Prison 
http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/news/2011/09/07/immigration-offenses-make-latinos-new-majority-in-federal-prisons-report-says/


----------



## Wolfmoon (Apr 18, 2013)

A study of 55,322 illegal aliens, found: They were arrested a total of 459,614 times, averaging about 8 arrests per illegal alien. They were arrested for a total of about 700,000 criminal offenses, averaging about 13 offenses per illegal alien. 12 % were arrested for violent offenses such as murder, robbery, assault, and sex-related crimes. 80% of all arrests occurred in three states--California, Texas, and Arizona. 

http://www.gao.gov/htext/d05646r.html


----------

